# Boise bike park!!!! DH, DJ, FR, Stunts, 4X, DS and more......



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

*I will update regularly as stuff is built and I get more pics of the rest of the stuff! Ideas are welcome as well as volunteers.*Boise Bike park located in Eagle has progressed extensively since I have been here and its building at an alarming rate. My hat goes off to those that have participated, built, designed and labored out there. Its built with $ and ALOT of volunteer work. The guys that ride and build definently have some skills as well, so its a great experience to progress and meet new people.

Heres the layout so far as it stands:
DS line: that is agressive and flowy, berms doubles and a good neck to neck racing layout. Its still being worked on as well as lengthened.

4X line: is complete with step ups, fast flowy big berms and made for some FAST riding with some good airtime. It will without a question be the topic of conversations in the future for holding some good races.

DH lines: These are designed more so for big air, doubles, Berms, step downs and just overall air time and getting control of the bike at speed. Theres a beginner, intermediate and expert line. The expert line was just given 5 more BIG jumps along with a road gap style step down to berm and a right hand double then to a couple more BIG doubles with some berms mixed in.
All the lines are good and relative for skill levels as well as good flowing lines for safe progression and advancing. The Expert line is smokin fun though with its start being a single, dble, right berm, dble, left berm right berm, step down, 20'+ kicker to the left, 20' table, 18' tablw, brm to right 2 more huge tables, then off to another new table, road gap style step down into a left berm, double to a right berm and then into 2 more..... You get the idea. By the time your at the bottom you have more hang time than a 747 jet! 

Skills park: beginner is OK, a really good place with close to ground skinnies and a teeter totter to start off, then its off to the intermediate line that has a 1', 2, and a 4; drop to tranny and a berm or the spine to skinnies then a teeter totter another big spine left berm and a set of whoopie dedoos (man made wood rollers) to a left hand wall ride.

They got the OK for a .8 mile down hill descent that will be put to 1.4 or so by the time it switches back and forth that will include a trail gap over another line so it doesn't effect the flow of the lower line. It will be more aggressive and a definate exeprt line complete with plenty of skills needed.

Velodrome: they are still working on this as well, dont know enough to comment on it asdie of the fact Im told it will be a world class set up. BEing as Boises a bike community to the fullest extent I take the companies word for it.

Jump lines: There are 2 DJ lines one is beginner 4 - 5' high 6-8' flats, then its off to the intermediate line 5+' tall 10+ feet spread started off with a step down to start off.

Skate park: is pretty slick concrete layout, bowls, flowy lines, boxes and plenty of hits as well as hand rails and spines.

Pump tracks: there are 2 both are geared for beginners, semi small tight, flowy with great berms and doubles. 1 is definently geared for 20" and kids to get there groove on which is a great idea as they are the future of the sport. Get them hooked and watch in awe as they progress.

Theres literally so much progression and advancement that this will not cover all the stuff being built shortly but will be an informative and educational starting point to the riders here to get a handle as to what Boises doing.

Theres more than I mention here this is just a basic layout for people to get an idea!

Thanks for reading and Ill post more pics shortly.
Sorry but my pics dont do the whole thing justice, the whole spectrum of this is hard to put in pics.
1 of the many flats in the expert line, not the longest or tallest. Just a good clean pic.








heres a pic of the step down with a left hand table closest to us.








pump track








couple more of the hits on the expert line








junk yard jump line








beginner jump line








Dual slalom berms








dual slalom hits








4x step up








Skills aprk








The 3 ladders so far (bigger ones are on the way)








Another pic of the pump track








Step down (they built up the landing it was too shallow and close to the berm to line up for the next hit)








John on it








Heres the 3 tier step up skinny its 8" wide on the intermediate line. Berm right before so line up fast!








drop at end of skinny


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

good gravy that stuff looks like fun but Idaho is a long drive...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

yea, it looks like its so much fun to hit


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Its growing at a stupid fast rate and all the stuff is built to last, not some "we got this wood for free" type stuff. Not thats a bad thing but this park is really coming along.


----------



## VORSTEIN (Oct 4, 2008)

Makes me want to move! :thumbsup: lol


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

AWESOME! I might have to make a trip out there!

Bullcrew, your jedi almost makes me ruin my keyboard everytime I see it :thumbsup: whats the weight on that thing with the SC?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that is really nice


----------



## cmooreboards (Jan 24, 2007)

Holy crap that place looks amazing! Spring break trip anyone?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

splatman said:


> AWESOME! I might have to make a trip out there!
> 
> Bullcrew, your jedi almost makes me ruin my keyboard everytime I see it :thumbsup: whats the weight on that thing with the SC?


38 with dh 2.5 maxxis minion and 36.5 with single plys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Uh...

Wow...all I gotta say.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> 38 with dh 2.5 maxxis minion and 36.5 with single plys.


mmm. me likey. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbkr123 (May 15, 2007)

Screw Western, im going to Boise State!


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Considering it's Idaho, HOLY CRAP. That's pretty damn impressive. Big props to the builders.


----------



## dhmike (Oct 16, 2007)

hells yeah bully ! now let's get some action pics of you airing it out on some of those jumps.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

That place looks amazing! How do you get to the top of the DH runs?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

That is a sick park you guys got!!!
Wish we had a place like that.....


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Andrewpalooza said:


> That place looks amazing! How do you get to the top of the DH runs?


hike or ride for now, it has an access road thats gated.
ill pop some more pics tomorrow, 3 new BIG jumps, a funky 3 tier skinny to drop, box rock pit and more berms were added or made functional today.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

that place is so sick I just had to post up agian


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

That place looks buffed. Keep up wit the pics - Looks very nice:thumbsup:

Btw, Nice Ride!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

YESSSSS!!! More hukz 2 flat for da bull screw!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

new pics up! Ill post more tomorrow.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> new pics up! Ill post more tomorrow.


that skinny to drop looks sketchy if you lose ur balance aand have to slow down (might not make gap)


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that skinny to drop looks sketchy if you lose ur balance aand have to slow down (might not make gap)


Good eye SMT! :thumbsup:

Yeah after I snapped the pic that thought came to mind. We built up the back so if you come up short your OK but you still want to try for the landing. So we gave it some grace as well as something to shoot for.

Newest Idea is a step up to a wood skinny roller coaster with a step down. So basically a jump to a wood shaped S laying sideways with a curv to do a step down. Theres also a z teeter totter with a built in angle for the berm landing that you come onto it from a skinny about 5' in the air. Ill get a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Yo was the junkyard line dry enough to ride today ????


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

JonnyFLA said:


> Yo was the junkyard line dry enough to ride today ????


I was diggin and putting in fence today so I didnt get a chance to ride but there were guys hitting it on 20" so Id say yeah!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

that looks sick! i might have to venture up from slc to check it out.

post some more pics of that road style stepdown. like from the take off. it looks fun but also looks super sketchy if you shorted it.


----------



## FRMt.biker (Oct 30, 2008)

Damn I wish we had somthing like that around here...


----------



## WeekendWarrior93 (Nov 10, 2008)

That is the one in Eagle Idaho right? I know you said Boise, but Eagle is the city it's in correct? If thats the one I'm thinking of, I rode that one in August, looks like you guys have added on some more to it.


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

ya its in eagle, but most people don't know where eagle is so Boise is easier to comprehend. Some of the land is in Boise as well.

The website is http://www.idahovelopark.org/ and there you can check out the videos and volunteer hours that are updated. So far there is over 3,500 hrs put into this park just from volunteers. (pretty impressive).

That equals out to about $70,220 in labor saved.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, they have done a lot recently. I rode out there this weekend a little bit, breaking in the new stick. They really have done a great job. The bummer part about all of the sweet new stuff is it points out how much I suck! Makes me feel old!


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*great post Travis*

Way to put our little back yard playground out there for the world to see. It is great to see the responses coming in and get the word out. Well done and thanks again for putting this out there.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

No worries, it deserves a little spotlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks amazing, i dream of dirt like that. I spent all day in a front-loader moving trailer loads of thick wet mud to make the new landing for our 'big drop'. At least it might be a landing if the dirt dries out this year!!! The UK weather sucks hard!!!

Great stuff, i'm tempted to come over myself!!!


----------



## WeekendWarrior93 (Nov 10, 2008)

idaho biker 90 said:


> ya its in eagle, but most people don't know where eagle is so Boise is easier to comprehend. Some of the land is in Boise as well.
> 
> The website is http://www.idahovelopark.org/ and there you can check out the videos and volunteer hours that are updated. So far there is over 3,500 hrs put into this park just from volunteers. (pretty impressive).
> 
> That equals out to about $70,220 in labor saved.


Wow thanks to the link for that website. Very nice of them to put that much work and money into this park!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

super nice building

everything is soooo clean


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

I was told that the junkyard line was finished today is that true ???
Hip and all ?? 
Junkyard line was ...... pump in, float first (easy to over shoot ) ,Second is perfect str8 up and down , 3rd was sweeet str8 up ...........but alittle short , 4th long , 5th str8up to a lower lander. Now there should be a hip to a dirt Quarter .
Wednesday i rode it for 4.5 hours and my back is still sore !!!!


----------



## flymybike (Jan 6, 2004)

Anyone riding there tomorrow?


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

flymybike said:


> Anyone riding there tomorrow?


you going to be there?
I call your bro, PM me and well ride.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

*build day planned*



flymybike said:


> Anyone riding there tomorrow?


There is some skid steer, shovel work planned around 2. Are you in the area?


----------



## idaho biker 90 (Jun 24, 2007)

i will maybe be there sunday.


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Dang looks sick.. 
But Eagle is a long drive from Coeur D Alene.. I wish North idaho had something that sweet.


----------



## huckyourmeat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Who "owns" it?*

Who owns the land that this was built on? I'd love to know a little about the history, relationships between the people and organizations involved, how do you deal with liability issues, etc. We're working on a similar project down here in Colorado...I'd love any information you have.

Thanks!


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

If i can touch me toes by tomorrow i'll be there on the junkyard line . 
Anyone else want to session ???


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Bend over and touch your toes John, Ill be there tomorrow.
Should be there around 11am let it warm a fraction.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Seriously nice work there guys! Looks so nice. I wish I was close!


----------



## zaner31 (Jan 12, 2008)

Its been really fun working and riding out there. Saw a kid(8yr old) hit the 1st and 2nd on the intermediate six pack DJ's. This past weekend some BMXers showed up and totally pitched in shaping the DJ's and the extension to the expert line. Those guys are bad a$$ builders BTW. Have met people from Colorado, Utah, Cali... Eric Carter, Gary Fisher, Randy Spangler, ... abunch of nice people out there and some pretty nice kids willing to work and ride hard. Its getting to be a fun place to spend the weekend! Am still sore from riding all day Sunday! If you get bored(tired) from doing one run over and over, you just take a break and hit some Dj's or grab a shovel! Its a lot of fun. Oh, not to mention the fun of seeing the occasional XC start riding a line only to figure out that the tables eventually turn into doubles that are hard to hit with a seat crammed up your arse! Always entertaining!

THE POINT OF MY POST:
It would be nice if one or a few of these big $$$ bike, parts companies would invest in project like this!!! The 4x could use a start gate, the dual slalom and DH lines could use some timing systems. Even some lumber with would help...there are plenty of volunteers! 

Its been funny that all these bike co's and reps. have shown up and used the place for their DEMO's, but havnt really asked," can we help"? 

There would be plenty of advert for them and a great op. for building "communtiy"!

Its gonna be a great place to be and not even a year in the making yet with lots more planned!


----------



## clayd (Jul 18, 2005)

Went out to ride the park this morning. My goal was to clear the begginer jump line. Was finally able to clear them all but not in the same run.

Ok that was boring but here is the fun stuff. Below is just some of the pics but you can see more and bigger here. *RIGHT HERE*
































































* and this is why you dont get to see pics of the photographer. I am amazed i can even see though the camera with out an head.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Pics arent working. Try saving properties logged out of flickr and doing









BTW nice riding with you guys today!

Or just upload them to MTBR.com and then right click, click properties, highlit address and CTRL+C then


----------



## clayd (Jul 18, 2005)

Should be fixed now. Hopefully.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

It is looking sweet out there. We rode it before the BSU game last Saturday, pretty sweet. The expert line extension took us all by surprise though, all three of us cased the first of the DJ's pretty hard, did not see that coming!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Try loading them to mtbr.com, Ill pM you my info as well as email if nothing else I can load them.
Well be there tomorrow as well, if you guys get a chance come ride.
Missed the excitement, came of the left hand jump and blew the rear tire on landing going full speed and leaning into the berm. Rode it out, but [email protected] close!  LMAO thats why I ride, a good scare reminds me Im alive and the adrenaline is outrageous!


----------



## gtovey (Mar 8, 2007)

What time are you heading out there tomorrow?


----------



## bikerider49 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey bullcrew, 

Those are some pretty good shots, but on the bigger ones, it looks like your coming up short on them. Is it a high speed line and hard to carry speed or do you just have to go all out to clear them? However on the smaller ones, you seem to be clearing those pretty well. That looks like a pretty fun place to ride!


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

I came up short on the 4th one in that sequence. I have no problems clearing them aside of 2 I have come close to flatting out on the rest. 
That wasnt a clean run unfortunently, but still fun.

I should be there around 11-12.

Man I like the looks of those pics, weither it be filter etc....
DAMN GOOD JOB ON ALL! :thumbsup: they are cool looking.


----------



## gtovey (Mar 8, 2007)

I've got to drop someone off at the airport around 1230 but maybe i'll try to swing by after.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

huckyourmeat said:


> Who owns the land that this was built on? I'd love to know a little about the history, relationships between the people and organizations involved, how do you deal with liability issues, etc. We're working on a similar project down here in Colorado...I'd love any information you have.
> 
> Thanks!


From what I understand is the company that owns the landfill, owns the land this is built on. They have to have a certain amount of land around the fill that can't be developed or used in that regard and they have no problem letting the park be on it as long as we respect certain boundaries. I think the City of Eagle also owns some of the land as there was a skate park and rink there to begin with


----------



## pacoverde (Nov 13, 2008)

i do stuff like that on my xc bike ht trek 3700& im 13


----------



## JonnyFLA (Aug 18, 2007)

Is anyone heading out on tues ?? 

i might need a ride from downtown if possable .


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

If I havent stripped my frame down for powder coating Ill go! Possibly stripping it down tomorrow. Supposed to meet Chris there tomorrow to ride so If im too tired after that then itll probably stay together for a few more days!


----------



## GravityWorx (Jun 1, 2004)

You guys have this coming along very nicely.
It just get's better every time I ride there.
Props to you guys for all of your hard work for sure. :thumbsup: 
I think this will also really help bring the Boise DH / DJ / and Free Ride segments of mountain biking to the fore front.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

That's a great looking setup you guys have there.
But I thought Boise/Idaho was much greener than that. I didn't realize it looked like the Mojave up North.


----------



## Dan-G (Mar 8, 2009)

I would love to go ride on something like that. Thats awesome


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

hey guys, I am going to be coming through there late march and early april on my way to Moab, Is the park going to be ridable.. I know you guys dont get snow like we fo up here in N Idaho.. but still I am getting a New Boot'r team and I really new to see it the new bike is air worthy. :thumbsup:


----------



## GravityWorx (Jun 1, 2004)

It's low enough elevation that you should be just fine.


----------



## aenema (Apr 17, 2006)

Only reason it won't be rideable is if you time your trip to coincide with a rainstorm.


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

something just happened inside my pants


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Bend over and touch your toes John, Ill be there tomorrow.


 
LOL

Nice work on the park, hoping we can use this for a direction to go in around here. :thumbsup:


----------

